

Web World of 24/7 Stress, Writers Blog Till They Drop - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/06/technology/06sweat.html?_r=1&ei=5088&en=b9031b1ab51405e4&ex=1365134400&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&pagewanted=all&oref=slogin

======
nostrademons
What a wonderful hit piece. Mainstream media can't compete with blogs,
therefore writes about how bloggers are dropping dead competing with each
other.

~~~
omouse
Yes this is amazing stuff. I always thought the newspaper world was much more
stressful. You only have one chance to make things right whereas with a blog
you can update things on the fly.

------
henning
What are these people commenting on? I always feel like there's not much going
on on the Internet.

That story probably should have mentioned that Om Malik was kind of overweight
and smoked.

~~~
bootload
_"... What are these people commenting on? ..."_

In short, people as individuals do not scale as well as software. Read this
piece scoble wrote about the effect of techmeme - an automated blog link
gathering tool & ranking tool - has on individual people who grab themes from
the Internet and add value to these themes through writing & money through
advertising ~ [http://scobleizer.com/2007/10/21/reverse-engineering-
techmem...](http://scobleizer.com/2007/10/21/reverse-engineering-techmeme/)

The sting for companies is trying to keep up with a software system is that
the systems keep improving. No matter how many people they throw at gathering
content & commenting, they cannot compete. To me it's a statement of how tech-
savy the parent companies really are.

